# Pics of Marathon



## John E. (Aug 14, 2005)

A very small community indeed. Here are my street shoots :lmao:  and others


































This one I get a kick out of,  Sign should read "Inferior Slopes" " Handy man needed"


----------



## JonMikal (Aug 14, 2005)

cool shots!  two questions; are the donuts any good and what the heck is holding up the roof in the last?


----------



## photo gal (Aug 15, 2005)

love the colors especially the ones in the third shot!  Is that a church?  Small communities are cool.  I live in one myself!  : )


----------



## John E. (Aug 17, 2005)

JonMikal. I rarely eat donuts, but the ones I have eaten there I thought were a bit on the stale side, may have been the time of day I bought them but they are the only real donut vendor in town. Its a real hangout for the guys, the saying in town is if there are no rumors/gossip going around the coffee shop by 10:00 am, someone has to start one.

Photogal it's the town catholic church, I really like the colors also but I just can't seem to get a good picture of it. Funny about this town is everytime I try to take a picture of someone they turn thier heads or move out of the way, most do not realise I want them in the picture and of course some do not want thier picture taken. Wish I could afford a super long zoom  then I would get em :mrgreen:


----------



## Raymond J Barlow (Aug 17, 2005)

cool shots John, giving me ideas for some shots of Grimsby.


----------



## Xmetal (Aug 17, 2005)

It looks so placid.


----------

